# se l'hi ha de VS se li ha de



## xarruc

Hola

Podeu ajudar-me amb una pregunta de gramàtica sisplau

Tinc dues frases que m'assuguren són correctes:

Se l'hi ha de donar
_It has to be given to her_

Se li ha de donar a la cap
_It has to be given to the boss_(f.)​ 
La meva pregunta és: perquè ha de canviar entre *l'hi* i *li* quan s'esmenta el objecte indirecte?


----------



## Mei

Com traduïries aquesta frase al castellà (això a vegades ajuda), perquè no ho sé.

Se l'hi ha de donar : Hay que dárselo a ella.

Mei


----------



## xarruc

suposo: Hay que dársela a ella o hay que dársela però no m'ajuda aquest.

M'han dit que si poses el "a ella" ha d'usar "li", i si no, ha d'usar "l'hi".

i que el "li" refereix a la objecte que ha d'ésser donat, no a "ella"

en canivi, en l'altre, el "l'" refereix al objecte donat i el "hi" a "ella"

no ho veig clar, i no em pot explicar el meu amic, però diu que sap que té raò


----------



## Flip

És que aqui entrem en el món dels pronoms febles, on, tot i ser catalans i catalanoparlants, és habitual tenir dubtes.
Si diem : "_*se li ha de donar a la cap*_", tenim clar que li hem de donar quelcom ("li" = objecte, cosa, noticia, etc) a una persona en concret, i aquesta persona és la cap.
Si diem : "*se l'hi ha de donar*", el "_*l'hi*_" ens inclou dos pronoms, un es refereix a la cosa que s'ha de donar, i l'altre es refereix a la persona que l'ha de rebre.
Conclusió : A la primera opció, només estem substituint la cosa que és donada (només hi ha un sol pronom, complement directe), a la segona en canvi, estem substituint dues coses, la cosa que és donada i a la persona a qui li és donada (complement directe i indirecte).

Jo ho veig així, però a veure si hi ha sort i es connecta algún filòleg i ho pot aclarir millor.


----------



## Mei

xarruc said:


> suposo: Hay que dársela a ella o hay que dársela però no m'ajuda aquest.
> 
> M'han dit que si poses el "a ella" ha d'usar "li", i si no, ha d'usar "l'hi".
> 
> i que el "li" refereix a la objecte que ha d'ésser donat, no a "ella"
> 
> en canivi, en l'altre, el "l'" refereix al objecte donat i el "hi" a "ella"
> 
> no ho veig clar, i no em pot explicar el meu amic, però diu que sap que té raò



Sí, jo també crec que té raó, són correctes les dues, però tampoc sabia com explicar-t'ho.

De totes maneres... el teu amic ho ha explicat bé, no entenc el teu dubte.

Oh, Flip! Tu per aquí, a veure si ens visites més sovint, sapastre!

Salut

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Encara que no sóc filòleg, intentaré aprofundir un poc en el tema.

El pronom feble d'objecte indirecte quan no va acompanyat d'altres pronoms febles és:

Singular: LI

Vam donar el barret a la dona -> LI vam donar el barret
Vam donar els barrets a la dona -> LI vam donar els barrets
Vam donar la brusa a la dona -> LI vam donar la brusa
Vam donar les bruses a la dona -> LI vam donar les bruses
Vam donar pa a la dona: LI vam donar pa
Vam donar això a la dona -> LI vam donar això

Plural: ELS

Vam donar el barret a les dones -> ELS vam donar el barret
Vam donar els barrets a les dones -> ELS vam donar els barrets
Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> ELS vam donar la brusa
Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> ELS vam donar les bruses
Vam donar pa a les dones: ELS vam donar pa
Vam donar això a les dones -> ELS vam donar això

Quan va acompanyat de pronoms febles d'objecte directe de tercera persona, hi ha variacions dialectals.

Opció A (per exemple a València):

Manté els pronoms d'OI tal com a apareixerien en solitari. És l'opció més regular i no sol provocar incorreccions (de fet, encara que no n'estic segur, crec que va ser la forma que recomanava Pompeu Fabra).

Singular: LI

Vam donar el barret a la dona -> LI'L vam donar
Vam donar els barrets a la dona -> LI'LS vam donar
Vam donar la brusa a la dona -> LI LA vam donar
Vam donar les bruses a la dona -> LI LES vam donar
Vam donar pa a la dona: LI'N vam donar
Vam donar això a la dona -> LI HO vam donar

Plural: ELS

Vam donar el barret a les dones -> ELS EL vam donar
Vam donar els barrets a les dones -> ELS ELS vam donar 
Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> ELS LA vam donar
Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> ELS LES vam donar
Vam donar pa a les dones: ELS EN vam donar
Vam donar això a les dones -> ELS HO vam donar

Opció B (per exemple a Barcelona):

El pronom d'OI, tant en singular com en plural, passa a ser HI (que és un pronom adverbial i va darrere del pronom d'OD).

Segons he pogut llegir, en català antic, el pronom feble d'OD anava davant del d'OI "LA LI vam donar" i, amb el temps, evolucionà cap a "LA HI vam donar". Aquesta evolució es produí a tot l'àmbit lingüístic. Posteriorment, canvià l'ordre i el pronom d'OD passà darrere del d'OI. Alguns dialectes mantigueren les formes "LA HI" i altres recuperaren el datiu "LI/ELS".

HI: Singular.

Vam donar el barret a la dona -> L'HI vam donar
Vam donar els barrets a la dona -> ELS HI vam donar
Vam donar la brusa a la dona -> LA HI vam donar
Vam donar les bruses a la dona -> LES HI vam donar
Vam donar pa a la dona: N'HI vam donar
Vam donar això a la dona -> L'HI vam donar (il·lògic atès que l'OD hauria de ser HO i no EL)

NOTA: El plural és com l'opció A (veure post #10)

HI: Plural.

Vam donar el barret a les dones -> L'HI vam donar
Vam donar els barrets a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar 
Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> LA HI vam donar
Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> LES HI vam donar
Vam donar pa a les dones: N'HI vam donar
Vam donar això a les dones -> L'HI vam donar (il·lògic atès que l'OD hauria de ser HO i no EL)

Això provoca dubtes i vacil·lacions per tal com:


EL + HI -> L'HI, que coincideix fonèticament amb LI.
No distingeix l'OI singular del plural.

Aquests dubtes fan que els parlants dels dialectes que opten per aquesta alternativa construesquen frases com les següents (que són incorrectes):


Vam donar el barret a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser masculí singular: EL)
Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser femení singular: LA)
Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser femení plural: LES)
Vam donar el barret a la dona -> L'HI vam donar el barret (en realitat és LI, però per error hi ha gent que escriu L'HI).

Per cert, respecte al dubte d'en Xarruc, la forma correcta és "SE LI ha de donar".

Salut!


----------



## xarruc

_Se l'hi ha de donar

_
Jo havia pensat que el “l’” era OD i el “hi” OI (a ella) i Samaruc ho confirma (gràcies!)

_Se li ha de donar a la cap_
 
Jo hauria pensat que el “li” era OI i era redundant, però Flip implica el contrari, que és el DO
 
Les coses es compliquen, perquè el meu “it”, era, en realitat femenina. Vaig tornar al amic meu i li corregí  - “Diu Samaruc que hauria d’ésser *Se la hi ha de donar* perquè la + hi no van a l’hi” però el m’assegura que dius *la hi he de donat*, (p.ex) però amb el se, diries *se l’hi ha de donar* .


----------



## Samaruc

Salut Xarruc,

El problema, em sembla, és que si fas la frase amb aquest "se" davant, estàs construint una frase passiva reflexa i allò que estàs prenent com a OD és, en realitat, el subjecte de la frase.

Imaginem que "it" fa referència a una brusa, aleshores la frase "it has to be given to her" seria:


Passiva pura: (la brusa) li ha de ser donada
Passiva reflexa: (la brusa) se li ha de donar

on, en el cas de la passiva reflexa:


"La brusa = it" fa de subjecte i s'el·lideix.
"se" fa de pronom reflexiu del subjecte (la brusa, de fet) i, en aquest cas, dóna un sentit de passiva reflexa a la frase.
"li" fa d'objecte indirecte (a la cap).

A diferència de l'anglès, en català, l'OD directe de les frases actives és sempre el subjecte de les passives (siguen pures o reflexes). Les passives en català no tenen OD.

Si construeixes la frase amb una estructura altra que la passiva, per exemple de forma completament impersonal, aleshores sí que hi apareixen tant l'OD com l'OI:


Amb el verb "caldre": "Cal donar-la-hi" o "Cal donar-li-la"
Amb el pronom impersonal "hom": "Hom la hi ha de donar" o "Hom li l'ha de donar"
Hi ha una tercera opció, que seria amb un "SE" impersonal (molt semblant a la passiva reflexa però amb el verb sempre en singular, sense subjecte i amb OD). Si t'he de ser sincer, crec que mai no he sentit una frase d'aquest tipus que combine "SE" amb pronoms febles d'OD i OI alhora... Sonaria molt estrany ("se la hi ha de donar" o "se li l'ha de donar")... Sona horrorós...



Per això, en l'exemple que dónes (se l'hi ha de donar), jo no veig massa sentit al "L'HI" ja que només té funció d'OI i, per tant, hauria de ser "LI". De fet, continue pensant que "se l'hi ha de donar" és incorrecte (hi ha un pronom d'OD masculí en una frase on no hi ha OD i, si n'hi hagués, seria femení).



L'únic cas en què, de moment, se m'acut que podria aparèixer una construcció del tipus "SE L'HI" seria en casos en què en què "SE" és purament reflexiu (no passiu) i "HI" té funció de pronom adverbial:


Es fica el bitllet a la butxaca -> SE L'HI fica.

...però en aquest cas no es tracta d'una passiva reflexa, sinó d'un verb reflexiu... En passives reflexes, allò que sembla l'OD és, en realitat, el subjecte.



Amb relació a l'altra frase (se li ha de donar a la cap), tens raó quan dius que l'ús de "li" resulta redundant. Seria més senzill "s'ha de donar a la cap", tot i que redundàncies d'aquesta mena són molt habituals.



En fi, que llarg... espere no haver-ho embolicat massa...

Salut!


----------



## xarruc

Moltes gràcies!!!!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

  No vull embolicar més la troca, perquè estic molt d'acord amb en Samaruc que en aquest cas amb "se" és una passiva reflexa i no hi ha complement directe. Però hi ha algunes coses que voldria matisar.



Samaruc said:


> Opció B (per exemple a Barcelona):El pronom d'OI, tant en singular com en plural, passa a ser HI (que és un pronom adverbial i va darrere del pronom d'OD).
> 
> HI: Singular.
> Vam donar el barret a la dona -> L'HI vam donar
> Vam donar els barrets a la dona -> ELS HI vam donar
> Vam donar la brusa a la dona -> LA HI vam donar
> Vam donar les bruses a la dona -> LES HI vam donar
> Vam donar pa a la dona: N'HI vam donar
> Vam donar això a la dona -> L'HI vam donar (il·lògic atès que l'OD hauria de ser HO i no EL)


De fet, la forma normativa de la coincidència d'OD partitiu (EN) i OI també és LI'N, i la de l'OD neutre i l'OI també és LI HO. N'HI i L'HI corresponen a les formes orals col·loquials.​

> HI: Plural.
> Vam donar el barret a les dones -> L'HI vam donar
> Vam donar els barrets a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar
> Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> LA HI vam donar
> Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> LES HI vam donar
> Vam donar pa a les dones: N'HI vam donar
> Vam donar això a les dones -> L'HI vam donar (il·lògic atès que l'OD hauria de ser HO i no EL)


En els dialectes que es decanten per aquesta opció el que cal fer normativament és el mateix que en l'opció valenciana. El pronom d'OI plural també és ELS. Per tant, és igual:Plural: ELS
Vam donar el barret a les dones -> ELS EL vam donar
Vam donar els barrets a les dones -> ELS ELS vam donar
Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> ELS LA vam donar
Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> ELS LES vam donar
Vam donar pa a les dones: ELS EN vam donar
Vam donar això a les dones -> ELS HO vam donar



> Això provoca dubtes i vacil·lacions per tal com:
> EL + HI -> L'HI, que coincideix fonèticament amb LI.
> No distingeix l'OI singular del plural.
> Aquests dubtes fan que els parlants dels dialectes que opten per aquesta alternativa construesquen frases com les següents (que són incorrectes):
> Vam donar el barret a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser masculí singular: EL)
> Vam donar la brusa a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser femení singular: LA)
> Vam donar les bruses a les dones -> ELS HI vam donar (posen l'OD en plural per fer-lo concordar amb l'OI, quan hauria de ser femení plural: LES)
> Vam donar el barret a la dona -> L'HI vam donar el barret (en realitat és LI, però per error hi ha gent que escriu L'HI).


És del tot cert que les formes orals no es corresponen amb les normatives i que hi introduïm el pronom HI de la manera que dius. Això és degut al fet que identifiquem la marca de datiu, d'OI, amb el morfema / i / i ens cal posar-l'hi: 

ELS HI - [elzi] - / l + z + i / -> l és la marca de 3a persona; z, la de plural, i la i, de datiu. ​El problema aquí és que no es distingeix l'OD.  

Bé, no us atabalo més!

Salut!


----------



## Samaruc

Tens tota la raó del món, Betulina.  

Gràcies per la correcció.  

Salut!


----------

